# Pourover timings



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

I wonder why different coffees take longer than others to complete a V60 pourover.

Same grind

Same filter

same water temp

differences can be up to 2 minutes...........

Does anyone know why?

Cheers


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

This is not something I've ever noticed. What size V60 are you using and with what dose? I use a 01 with about 16g coffee to 250 Water and I'm always between 2 and 2.5 mins (I generally have about 3 different beans on the go at any one time). And that 30sec difference is usually due to me mixing up my pour routine.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Two minutes sounds like a very big difference. Most likely inconsistency in your pouring is causing such a wide variation.

I typically find that around +/15s is normal for 6/7 out of 10 brews, up to +/-30s at the outside for a large sample of brews. Even bearing this in mind, variation in extraction is small/normal.

I guess differences in coffee porosity and/or differences in the way the coffee breaks up at the same grind setting are the most likely causes.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

What coffees are you noticing take much longer to draw down?

Lightly roasted Ethiopians and pulped natural Brazilians can be slower than usual due to a lot of fines. Combine these with aggressive pouring and things can become almost static.


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

Step21 said:


> What coffees are you noticing take much longer to draw down?
> 
> Lightly roasted Ethiopians and pulped natural Brazilians can be slower than usual due to a lot of fines. Combine these with aggressive pouring and things can become almost static.


 Ahhhhh. This might just be it! I noticed a lot of fines......and I'm talking about lightly roasted Ethiopian and Brazilian! I will adjust my pouring here and not agitate after first pour (hoffman method)

Cheers


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Two minutes sounds like a very big difference. Most likely inconsistency in your pouring is causing such a wide variation.
> 
> I typically find that around +/15s is normal for 6/7 out of 10 brews, up to +/-30s at the outside for a large sample of brews. Even bearing this in mind, variation in extraction is small/normal.
> 
> I guess differences in coffee porosity and/or differences in the way the coffee breaks up at the same grind setting are the most likely causes.


 Thank you......pouring is consistent.......always room for improvement though!


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

AJP80 said:


> This is not something I've ever noticed. What size V60 are you using and with what dose? I use a 01 with about 16g coffee to 250 Water and I'm always between 2 and 2.5 mins (I generally have about 3 different beans on the go at any one time). And that 30sec difference is usually due to me mixing up my pour routine.


 Size 2 Hario filter. 20g. 320 water just off boil. I will concentrate on pouring. and researching pouring! Thank you


----------

